# Turn any folding "3D" chair into a backpack chair for $10



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the chair I have: http://www.homefurnitureshowroom.co..._6544918.html&linkloc=cataLogProductItemsName


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

I like it. thanks for sharing. Ill have to make one too


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks good. All you gotta do is get a real athens decal instead of the handwritten one, a paint job on the pvc tubes, and ditch the crinkly orange tape holding them on and it will look like it came from the factory that way.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Blacktailbustr said:


> Looks good. All you gotta do is get a real athens decal instead of the handwritten one, a paint job on the pvc tubes, and ditch the crinkly orange tape holding them on and it will look like it came from the factory that way.


Athens decal is the real deal (I make them as a hobby) and tubes are painted a tan color. I'm not concerned about the tape, just covering my zip-ties.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Ahh looked like handwriting. Well as long as your happy about it and you think it looks good thats all that matters


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ya that's pretty cool, I like it!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Definitely a cool idea, nice work


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks good and a lot more stable/comfortable than the single strap that comes on the chairs


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Did the same thing with a seat I bought at cabelas. Zip tied arrow tubes to it and even a insulated can holder


----------

